# Discarding embryos



## Narnea (May 20, 2010)

Did anyone else struggle with the morality of discarding embryos (healthy or not)  If so what conclusion did you come to? 
This was a big problem for me as I always believed that life starts at conception but have since changed my views, what about you?


----------

